# Knicks @ Grizzles Game Thread: 11/12/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks @ Grizzles*
*Date: 11/12/08*
*Time: 8:00PM*
*TV: MSG*​ 

*Knicks:*


> The New York Knicks failed to record a victory in two meetings last season with the Memphis Grizzlies, who didn't have a talent like O.J. Mayo on their roster.
> 
> 
> The Knicks look to bounce back from their first loss in over a week when they visit the Grizzlies and their standout rookie Wednesday night.
> ...


*Grizzles:*


> Now 2-0 at home with Mayo enjoying a successful start to his NBA career, Memphis could have even more confidence facing the Knicks.
> 
> 
> Mayo had 19 of his season-high 33 points in the final period, but the Grizzlies lost 107-102 at Phoenix on Monday. The loss capped a 1-3 Western road trip for Memphis, which allowed over 100 points in each contest after yielding more than 90 once in its first four games.
> ...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm hoping Mayo has an off game. If he is shooting well he may drop 50 on us.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm actually hoping mayo has a good game.... I want to see how good he is


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I'm hoping Mayo has an off game. If he is shooting well he may drop 50 on us.


Keep hoping chump. :wearenumber1:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I figure the knicks to lose tonight since I cant remeber the last time they won a second of a back to back.:nada:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Crawful is a BUM BUM BUM 

Zach is SLOW SLOW SLOW *

Dantoni is still recovering 
from all the Whippings Coach Pop 
been putting on him in his NBA career...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm Keaf, can you tell Marc Gasol to stop bullying my guys! He needs to sit his brick *** body down somewhere. Why does Mayo look like he is about 35? :-D


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:

Ugh y'all are getting in our **** now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I was making some dinner, turned around and we got a 50-37 lead. I can't even tell you Keaf, what the hell happen. I missed it!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

We are just letting y'all get whatever the **** y'all want in the second. This is getting extremely out of hand.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:wearenumber1:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

**** you lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That Mayo kid is pretty damn good, that's why he is in my fantasy league.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Great offensive outburst by the Knicks in the 1st half. 60-49 Half-time. Let's see if the Knicks can continue, or will the offense die down to critical proportions like we did with the Spurs in the 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> That Mayo kid is pretty damn good, that's why he is in my fantasy league.


I think at this rate he runs away with the ROY. Special Player.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

95-77 at the start of the 4th quarter, the offense is absolutely on fire.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> 95-77 at the start of the 4th quarter, the offense is absolutely on fire.


:yay:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*End of 3rd
Knicks 95 
Grizz 73 

Something really strange here!*
Crawful has 21 points, which his performance had nothing to do with the Knicks taking the lead and stretching the lead, yet he has 21 points. The guys a BUM!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Kiya you bugging tonight. LOL! How about that Chandler fellow? Isn't he special?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

damit isiah pulled one last rabbit out the hat before he left...


Wilson Chandler can freaking BALL!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> damit isiah pulled one last rabbit out the hat before he left...
> 
> 
> Wilson Chandler can freaking BALL!!!


A Michigan cat doing well for the Knicks? :yay:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow, another strong game for JAMAL. 

The Knicks seem a lot better this year.

What's the scoop on that? New coach?

JAMAL and Zach seem way more productive.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks just set a franchise record for 3's someone call the fire department.....I smell smoke.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

132 - 103 Knicks Final

_Where a franchise three point record happens._

*Player of the game:* Wilson Chandler


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:no: Congrats.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Wilson Chandler did his thang out their tonite....I thing he just like to out-perform better than all of the players in this year and last year draft class.
Chandler gets the MVP. Nate energy boost this Knick WIN. 

I hope Roberson score 15 points in his few minutes.....this way we can see just how much affect that Crawful had in this win. The same as Roberson.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Player of the game: Wilson Chandler


MY BOOOYYYYY!!! lol
Good win tonight. Im glad to see I was wrong in thinking we would lose this second of a back to back.




> Keep hoping chump. :wearenumber1:


You are far from number 1 tonight lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The New York Knicks have never had a game shooting 3-pointers like Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> The Knicks set a franchise record with 19 3-pointers, hitting 56 percent from beyond the arc, and Wilson Chandler scored a career-high 27 points in New York's 132-103 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=281112029


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*kiya...*

You need to bury your hate for Crawford. You are so blinded by your hate you can't even see when he has a good game. Jamal was CRITICAL to us starting out well. Plus he had 8 assists. He is having a very good season so far....admit it. He made a ******* out of OJ more than once and completely outplayed him.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: kiya...*



alphaorange said:


> You need to bury your hate for Crawford. You are so blinded by your hate you can't even see when he has a good game. Jamal was CRITICAL to us starting out well. Plus he had 8 assists. He is having a very good season so far....admit it. He made a ******* out of OJ more than once and completely outplayed him.



*I'm not hating hard on Dantoni, Zach, or Crawful, they are "Strictly" offense......nothing more and nothing less......it dont bring WINS in Mid or Post season.* 
*I'm an Ole Time Knick Fan for Life.* 
My Knicks had great success being one of the top defensive-team in the 70's, 80's, and 90's, that always beat offensive coaches and players like Dantoni, Zach, and Crawful. 

Someone explain my plea the last 3-seasons when I kept demanding that we play our young players......
lastnite game was the end of a "back to back" inwhich the rookie we benched last season *"Mr. Wilson Chandler"* came down with a "Kick ash Flu" on offense/defense to outshine both "Mayo & Gay" with a performance of 11-12 fga for 27 points, 7rb, 3 ast, 3 stl, and 1 blk. That is ALL-STAR performance......
And *Nasty Nate Robinson *started it all with an "ENERGY" he been using since college ball.... we seen many times in the past how Bum coach Isiah would yank Nate out of a game as soon as he got heated up. 
Nasty Nate provided us with a relentless hustle energy lastnite to keep Chandler energy "Energized" to do his Thang while Nate gave us 8-8 fga hitting 5-5 from down-town, 3 rb, 5 ast, and 1 stl..........

*Nate & Chandler *tied the score and took off with a Knick lead in the 2nd and 3rd quarter, inwhich Memphis could do nothing but admire the two Knick players athletic performance. The two players took a total of 20 shots and hit 19 of those 20 with 9- Three-pointers for a total of 48 points. 
They started their winning performance early in the 2nd qtr. when the Knicks needed points and the lead.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: kiya...*



Kiyaman said:


> *I'm not hating hard on Dantoni, Zach, or Crawful, they are "Strictly" offense......nothing more and nothing less......it dont bring WINS in Mid or Post season.*
> *I'm an Ole Time Knick Fan for Life.*
> My Knicks had great success being one of the top defensive-team in the 70's, 80's, and 90's, that always beat offensive coaches and players like Dantoni, Zach, and Crawful.
> 
> ...



and what happened during the Spurs game ? Youre patting yourself on the back for this game because they played well and disappear when they dont. 

Crawford is playing at a all star level right now .Didnt you just say a week or so ago how the knicks were doomed because D'antoni put Crawford in a leadership role and now that they are winning you dont want to give him any credit for even playing well but if they lose you hand out the blame ? 


The knicks are looking good and all the key players are contributing. If they had a Tyson Chandler type they would be scary.If they can stay injury free they have a chance to sneak right up into a secure playoff spot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: kiya...*



Kiyaman said:


> *I'm not hating hard on Dantoni, Zach, or Crawful, they are "Strictly" offense......nothing more and nothing less......it dont bring WINS in Mid or Post season.*
> *I'm an Ole Time Knick Fan for Life.*
> My Knicks had great success being one of the top defensive-team in the 70's, 80's, and 90's, that always beat offensive coaches and players like Dantoni, Zach, and Crawful.
> 
> ...


but you are hating on Craw and the rest of certain knicks you seem to dislike.

yeah they are basically all offense ...but so are the young guys you tout ...with the exception of chandler.

lee ...all offense.
nate ...all offense.

there really isn't alot of defnders on the roster period ...if they are going to win , they are going to do it with offense, there are no bowens, artests or duncans on this roster, and with what they have 5-3 is pretty decent , new system , new coach...a roster most say that doesn't mesh well with either the system or the coach...and yet they are 5-3...not so dissimilar from d'antoni's last team(suns) which is 6-3.

the knicks are a running team, 2nd in the league in scoring.2nd fastest paced team in the league.

duhon is running the team well.
crawford is avg. 21 a game shooting 46% from the field. 47% from 3.

zach is at 19 and 11.5
nate , chandler lee , qrich are doing well.

the team is shooting .407 from 3 .


coming off a 30 point win...i dont see a need for negativity.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow, another strong game for JAMAL.
> 
> The Knicks seem a lot better this year.
> 
> ...



its a few things in my opinion.

duhon and d'antoni have changed certain things on the team as far as hustle and unselfishness, every coach needs someone who is going to be their head on the floor and duhon is that .that and D'Antoni is a much better coach than Thomas.

outside of duhon the team is the same as last year if anything with less talent because curry and marbury aren't playing, but its working, players are getting decent looks and they are hitting them, they are hustling, they are playing smarter, so they are winning.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

It seems to me that JAMAL has been unleashed and is attacking the NBA like a rabid pit bull.

Its about time. In the D'Antoni system he can play his game. These Knicks must be fun to watch.

Its amazing to see how a team can respond to a coach like d'antoni... a man with a vision and a plan... and seemingly can implement it.


----------

